# Has She Improved?



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Ok she has had it exactly a week now and has shot every day I know her grip is still too tight but how does the rest look. You know how gf's and wives are; they don't listen to you near as good as they do everyone else so I need you guys to critique and keep her going the right direction.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh man....start the count on how many views this thread will get...i can see it now..........leghumpers everywhere...


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

She already looks more comfortable with the bow!!! I notice she's not leaning back now, and in at least some of the pics her grip is much better. I prefer to rotate my hand so that my knuckles are angled down at about a 45 degree angle. It tends to cause less bow torque and will help keep the forearm out of the way of the bowstring. Here's a pic demonstrating the grip I use...

P.S. Have her loosen up her bowsling just a touch, it doesn't need to be that tight...


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hemingway said:


> She already looks more comfortable with the bow!!! I notice she's not leaning back now, and in at least some of the pics her grip is much better. I prefer to rotate my hand so that my knuckles are angled down at about a 45 degree angle. It tends to cause less bow torque and will help keep the forearm out of the way of the bowstring. Here's a pic demonstrating the grip I use...


Looks like either she is getting more comfortable, or her hand is getting tired from holding on so hard. Good work though, and just keep at it.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I missed the first form thread, could you post a link?


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

No doubt the best thread ever! Keep in mind this is coming from a guy who just had his second child 6 weeks ago and has been denied for about 4 months now. Not that I'm counting or anything. Just remember though that looks are one thing, someone you get along with is another. If she's out there shooting a bow and acting interested in something you love to do then I say you probably have a winner. Good work and good luck to the both of you.


----------



## mudduck55 (Mar 1, 2007)

No offense intended, but I really don't think it should matter one iota if she can shoot or not. WoW!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

She needs to find a solid anchor/reference point(s) on her face somewhere and relax that release hand...just have her lay the index finger over the trigger and relax the hand. She looks like she will float that hand and it's definitely tense. We are going to need many more pictures...step-by-step ya know:wink:


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Is she using back tension? Doesn't hardly look like it.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i would fix that grip but i think that you should just let her shoot for a little. to much critiquing and instruction can take the fun out of shooting.

by the way...nice wardrobe


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

The bowsling DOES look way too tight.....I fixed a few peoples' problems just by loosening bowslings a few times....seems like it causes some hand torque


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

PAstringking said:


> i would fix that grip but i think that you should just let her shoot for a little. to much critiquing and instruction can take the fun out of shooting.
> 
> by the way...nice wardrobe


Agreed. On all three sentences.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=515317
USCG4good I think this link will work if not the thread is still on the first page here. Hemingway thanks for looking at details but the sling is plenty loose it's just stiff and looks like there's tension on it. Her release hand is definitely tense but like I said she will listen better if all of you tell her instead of just me. DocB your right about looks not being everything but when I tell you she is even better on the inside you can believe it; she is shy, sweet, loving, affectionate, smart, funny, very anticonfrontational,(I can't make her argue with me) and she's a heck of a cook! Best thing I've ever found that's for sure and she aint just acting interested, she wanted to hunt before I mentioned it.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

That is some fast improvement!!!

Speedfreak you just may have some real competition next 3D season!:wink:

The release strap is still looks pretty far up her hand, but the draw length doesn't look too long now.

Jim


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*I like her form*

Nice and solid. Looks a little tense, might want to relax a little. How are the groups? Post the progress.:darkbeer:


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Looking at the picture of her arrow group in the previous thread, they are packed, but not tight. And to me, that says that she does not have a consistent anchor point. She is anchoring, and somewhat in the same place, but not one place consistently, every shot. Ask her where her anchors are. How many does she have?


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Better form than almost all beginners, for sure! Nothing major but a little practice needed. A youtube video posted here could help identify form flaws. There's some guys on here that will be able to help.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey what do you think of that bengal???? quite? fast? easy to shoot?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Showoff...........


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

she looks every bit as good this week as she did last week,maybe even a little better. i really couldnt tell you if shes holding the bow right or not,dont really care. update us every week if you would like, im sure we can help.:darkbeer:


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## Josh R (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't even see a bow in the picture.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you considering trading her in on a newer model or one that can shoot better? Personally, I would keep her. Evidently something got your attention before she could shoot a bow, not sure what it was but must have been something:wink:


----------



## Andrewat (Jul 20, 2004)

To me, she looks a lot better already. On the pics that she's facing the cam, her grip is MUCH more relaxed and she seems to be more straight up and down in the torso. She seems like she's picking it up pretty good man.

You better watch out! She'll be putting you to shame in 3D in NO TIME!


----------



## Deadeye2 (Mar 17, 2007)

I really agree with all the posts - she has come a long way and has good f...f...f...form. How else to say it?! Biggest thing is, she needs to relax both hands more. But if I knew my pics were gonna be posted on a board for twenty gazillion lusty archers to critique, I'd be a bit tense and tight, too. Looks to me like just shooting for fun for awhile would be the best thing. No pressure. So that means the daily posts we all want you to make will have to be made by a stealthy trailcam... hopefully, a good one with excellent resolution, at least 5 megapixels... That way maybe she'll relax and we'll have to look really hard for anything to critique.

Whoa, even when I am tryin' my darnedest to be good, I'm bad. If I wasn't an archer already, I'd be buyin' a bow...

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Well, jeese man...*



speedfreak said:


> ...she is even better on the inside you can believe it; she is shy, sweet, loving, affectionate, smart, funny, very anticonfrontational,(I can't make her argue with me) and she's a heck of a cook! Best thing I've ever found that's for sure and she aint just acting interested, she wanted to hunt before I mentioned it.


...marry that woman! Having a common interest last long after the looks fade a bit after 10-15 years and a child or two.

Regarding her shooting, I say just relax and shoot. All this attention on her form at this early stage could bring on target panic. Just let her settle in and shoot.

(But if you must, Heather (Heather, right?) seems to be collapsing a bit. Think of a straight line looking from above from the bow, through the bow arm, shoulder, and out the other shoulder and arm. This is pretty typical for compound shooting, but I think most folks would shoot better if better in line.)

Good luck, and enjoy.


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

The pictures are toooooo small. Re post them bigger and I will be able to evaluate her form better...:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

P&YHUNTER said:


> The pictures are toooooo small. Re post them bigger and I will be able to evaluate her form better...:wink:


Click on them and they get BIGGER.


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks BIGBIRD.. She's got great form if you ask me...Lucky fella.:darkbeer:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Txcookie that's a Leapord not a Bengal it's the same limbs and cams just smaller riser and lower weight. It shoots great I've shot it a couple of times even though it's like three feet too short it draws really smooth and is so quiet and shock free on the release I didn't know what to think the first time it went off; it didn't feel like I had shot a bow it's a really nice little set up. Makes me want a Bengal if they were faster.


----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

Have those cams been "modified"? :wink:


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

LOL... i see no bow in this pic.... jkjk



tell her to open up that other eye! god gave u two eyes, USE THEM BOTH! it's hard to adapt but since she just started get her on the right track early.


----------



## mnguy610 (May 16, 2007)

Those pics are a little small and hard to see. Can you make them any bigger? :wink:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

mnguy610 said:


> Those pics are a little small and hard to see. Can you make them any bigger? :wink:


Yeah just click on them they should go to full page.


----------



## Backstrap'N (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks very natural with the bow, like she's been shooting for a while. Good posture, good form, I agree with who ever said it, just tell her to keep shooting. It'll come, she just needs to shoot and she'll figure it out for herself as long as she's having fun with it.

PS---Why have you not married this woman? Get on that son...


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

P&YHUNTER said:


> The pictures are toooooo small. Re post them bigger and I will be able to evaluate her form better...:wink:


:darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

She is looking very good, shooting the bow also. :wink: I would have her concentrate on one anchor point, and let it ride for a while. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ah man.. I see she can fit into more than one thread in the bar.. on Tuesday we have a Tat and Piercing thread that I'm sure she could grace....  :thumb: :tea:

Loosen that forehand grip up and you're on target Angel.. great start!!! :thumb:


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like a lot of progress in a weeks time. Going by the 3rd pick down the grip looks much more relaxed. It is hard to tell by still shots but makes sure she is not fighting the follow throgh. Go ahead and let the bow arm fall.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm thinking the guys on this thread are needing to reference this pic. :wink:



Hemingway said:


>


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody for their imput. Its very helpful for me considering I had never even too one shot on a bow before last wednesday. I am getting more comfortable with shooting. I went thru my first 3D fun shoot last weekend and shot from the stakes I would have to use if I competed. Never lost an arrow!:tongue: Im just trying to take my time and think about one thing at a time, and not try to do everything at one time so that I dont get confused and agrivated with it. My grip is still too tight I know, we are still making different adjustments to the bow as I get used to it and tell what needs to be changed. My boyfriend has been very helpfull and dedicated to make sure i have fun and enjoy it as much as he does. Its great to do things together that both enjoy to do. Thanks again everybody. We will keep yall posted.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 9, 2007)

bigrackHack said:


> I'm thinking the guys on this thread are needing to reference this pic. :wink:



Thanks, I just spit coffe all over my keyboard. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

MArtin Angel, The best advice I can give you is to remember what you are doing out there with a bow and that is to haveing fun, or it should be and just relax and have fun the more you shoot the more relaxed you will become. I will be the first to say my form is not always good BUT I shoot for fun and I can always hit small groups in towards the center of my target ,not always a X but in the rings.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I would really like to help, but with this thread, as well as the other a few days ago, ALL I SEE IS A RED X!!! I can't open the pictures and it's killing me!!! :sad:
Like I said, I would really like to help Angel out, but can't without seeing the pictures. Could someone repost them.
Much appreciated. :wink:
Speedfreak and Angel, congrats on finding something you can do together. My wife and I shoot together a lot, it is a blast. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

Lien2


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think all the pics are photoshop....jjk

Nice work all around. From getting a new archer involved, to the bow. to practice with correct form..etc oh yeah and the girl


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> I would really like to help, but with this thread, as well as the other a few days ago, ALL I SEE IS A RED X!!! I can't open the pictures and it's killing me!!! :sad:
> Like I said, I would really like to help Angel out, but can't without seeing the pictures. Could someone repost them.
> Much appreciated. :wink:
> Speedfreak and Angel, congrats on finding something you can do together. My wife and I shoot together a lot, it is a blast. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.
> ...


Sure man.. lemme help a brother out here...


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Lien2 said:


> I would really like to help, but with this thread, as well as the other a few days ago, ALL I SEE IS A RED X!!! I can't open the pictures and it's killing me!!! :sad:
> Like I said, I would really like to help Angel out, but can't without seeing the pictures. Could someone repost them.
> Much appreciated. :wink:
> Speedfreak and Angel, congrats on finding something you can do together. My wife and I shoot together a lot, it is a blast. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do.
> ...


It's too bad you can't see them. She's as hot as a six-shooter on the 4th of July. :tongue:


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

i personally think u should get all of your hot friends shooting and take pics of their forms as well! friends dont let friends have bad form.


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

uscg4good said:


> Looking at the picture of her arrow group in the previous thread, they are packed, but not tight. And to me, that says that she does not have a consistent anchor point. She is anchoring, and somewhat in the same place, but not one place consistently, every shot. Ask her where her anchors are. How many does she have?


Just as said in this quote. She needs a consistent anchor point. When teaching my teenage boys and wife I had them use 3 points. They shoot peeps.

1. Consider having her draw with eyes closed and watch for variations

2. Check peep alignment by drawing with eyes closed and open dominate eye. Should be naturally aligned, if not then adjust peep as needed.

3. 1st Anchor Point - Open & relaxed with hand holding the bow as mentioned

4. 2nd Anchor Point - draw hand to consistent point on your face i.e. jawline, high point of cheek, etc.

5. 3rd Anchor Point - make that string just barely touch your nose. Not enough to cause harm on release but just so string touches nose. 

6. Practice this form with and without arrows

7. When shooting make sure she is not dropping bow upon release.

8. If SAFE TO DO SO, have her shoot with eyes closed and watch her form. Critique as appropriate.

Best of luck and keep on going! Keep encouraging her and be patient. Tell her to be patient as well. Maybe get her a girl buddy to also shoot with.

FWIW,
ShepFL:shade:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Lien2, you can click on the picture and it will enlarge. I dont know why you can't view them larger. As far as finding another female to shoot with, I have found that, that is very hard to find in this sport. We have a bowtech dealer that works on our bows because we dont have a local martin dealer here. He and his wife shoot tournaments and own a range and they are helping me alot too to set up my bow.


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks everybody for their imput. Its very helpful for me considering I had never even too one shot on a bow before last wednesday. I am getting more comfortable with shooting. I went thru my first 3D fun shoot last weekend and shot from the stakes I would have to use if I competed. Never lost an arrow!:tongue: Im just trying to take my time and think about one thing at a time, and not try to do everything at one time so that I dont get confused and agrivated with it. My grip is still too tight I know, we are still making different adjustments to the bow as I get used to it and tell what needs to be changed. My boyfriend has been very helpfull and dedicated to make sure i have fun and enjoy it as much as he does. Its great to do things together that both enjoy to do. Thanks again everybody. We will keep yall posted.


You will be amazed by how you will become more and more comfortable with what you are doing. All ya can do is ask questions and keep shooting.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Martin Angel said:


> Lien2, you can click on the picture and it will enlarge. I dont know why you can't view them larger. A.


Some cannot view linked photos... photobucket is often blocked by IT..  :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

A little inconsistent....couple of shots are with the elbow high, a couple with the elbow level.

Get the tip of your finger of the trigger before the demons set in. 

Have fun.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Some cannot view linked photos... photobucket is often blocked by IT..  :wink:


Yep, Uncle Sam blocks photobucket was well. 
I am at work looking at red X's too.


----------



## switchback77 (Jul 4, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sure man.. lemme help a brother out here...




WHOA!!! HOTNESS! :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> Yep, Uncle Sam blocks photobucket was well.
> I am at work looking at red X's too.





switchback77 said:


> WHOA!!! HOTNESS! :lol:


Ok, gimme a sec... I'll help y'all out for real here..  :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:d


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Now I see why this thread and the other has so my "lookers"........


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks everybody for their imput. Its very helpful for me considering I had never even too one shot on a bow before last wednesday. I am getting more comfortable with shooting. I went thru my first 3D fun shoot last weekend and shot from the stakes I would have to use if I competed. Never lost an arrow!:tongue: Im just trying to take my time and think about one thing at a time, and not try to do everything at one time so that I dont get confused and agrivated with it. My grip is still too tight I know, we are still making different adjustments to the bow as I get used to it and tell what needs to be changed. My boyfriend has been very helpfull and dedicated to make sure i have fun and enjoy it as much as he does. Its great to do things together that both enjoy to do. Thanks again everybody. We will keep yall posted.


One of the things that I do to make sure I don't torque my bow is to make a fist with your bow hand, and open your index finger and your thumb. Grip the bow in that fashion, with your bottom 3 fingers folded in to a fist. Your index finger and thumb then can be lightly closed around your bow grip. This works for me and makes me much more consistent. Good Luck!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

OVER 2110 views. Thread of the week!!!


Keep up the shooting. It's adictive isn't it?:wink:


----------



## ranger604 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was looking over the shooting lines...bow arm...good...cross the shoulders...fine....release arm/ elbow...fine. Then it dawned on me...the missing lines...as in tan lines!!!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

The best advice I ever received was to relax. After I got better the next best tip was not to shoot at the same spot twice. After a few broken nocks and clipped fletchings you'll see what I mean. The thing that has helped helped me relax the most was just working on my release at short distance. Not really aiming at a spot. Once it became second nature hitting the X was eaiser.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Whitefeather said:


> I help you fellas out who are only seeing boxes with the red x.
> 
> JP



Whitefeather - I am serious about helping.........PLEASE remove the box with the red X...........please.

Lien2


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Whitefeather that was just wrong and in so many ways! You guys keep it up I just got home and read the last two pages, this is better than stand-up comedy. I think I'll have to check out that tatoo and peircing thread Sticky mentioned, she has one that might interest you. (And one you'll never see!:zip


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure the mods will delete the pic of my Prince Albert!!!!!:jeez:


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> Whitefeather that was just wrong and in so many ways! You guys keep it up I just got home and read the last two pages, this is better than stand-up comedy. I think I'll have to check out that tatoo and peircing thread Sticky mentioned, she has one that might interest you. (And one you'll never see!:zip


Teasing another man about such things is terrible, but keeping this to archery, I have to leave for my Thurs. night league shoot. Have fun gentleman.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Lien2 said:


> Whitefeather - I am serious about helping.........PLEASE remove the box with the red X...........please.
> 
> Lien2


Since you said please...:wink:

JP


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I must say that the purple bikini looks very nice on her. :thumb:


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## doublelunginem (Mar 20, 2007)

*She works out?*

She looks to be very strong......i remember you said that she was shooting 30# or something like that. She will prolly be shooting 50# before long.

Keep us posted as to how her Draw Weight increases.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

I suspect some here haven't yet noticed that she is shooting a bow and arrow.


----------



## 180class (Aug 25, 2006)

tjandy said:


> I must say that the purple bikini looks very nice on her. :thumb:



YOU LIE!:mg:


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

180class said:


> YOU LIE!:mg:


Dude, 

he is not lying.

Check out the Bar


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello-- Your form looks great!!!!!!!!!! WOW !!!!!Great Form....:mg::darkbeer:


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm not gonna lie, ive been looking and looking everytime i see a new post on this and i'm telling yah i still cant see a bow or anything about a grip.


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

your form looks like it's improving already! someone else already said try to open both eyes after you aquire the the target in your peep it will give you a better target picture. good luck


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Martinangel; I see you live in Brunswick. Have you ever been over to Blackbeard or Sapelo. I have hunted there several times and it was a blast. Also stayed with Nancy and Ceaser Banks at Sapelo. Just wondering if you know them


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

doublelunginem said:


> She looks to be very strong......i remember you said that she was shooting 30# or something like that. She will prolly be shooting 50# before long.
> 
> Keep us posted as to how her Draw Weight increases.


Yeah we workout as often as we can but in the last 2 months or so we barely make 1 day a week. She is strong but right now I have her pulling a lighter weight than she can handle so the practice sessions will be longer and easier for her and so she don't strain and can concentrate on form.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

In the initial pictures it is difficult to really tell much about your form. The one thing that i can tell that has greatly improved since last week is the grip, a loose grip allows the handle to float in your hand reducing torque. 

That being said, it looks like you have good initial form and technique. Keep practicing.

The photo that i observed of your shot groups would indicate to me that you are having trouble finding a consistant anchor point and / or creeping. Be sure to keep adequate pressure using you back, keepin the bow against the wall. And try drawing with your eyes closed everytime only opening them when your at full draw and in your anchor point. 

Keep at it, Im glad you are enjoying archery!


----------



## mattys281 (Dec 29, 2006)

I've found that when coaching female shooters, having them wear daisy-duke shorts and a bikini top usually helps bring the form together & tightens the groups. I'd suggest you have her try that, take some more pics, & repost them for us to evaluate.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

tjandy said:


> I must say that the purple bikini looks very nice on her. :thumb:


What purple bikini?????


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

quit showin' off......


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

DoubleD said:


> Dude,
> 
> he is not lying.
> 
> Check out the Bar


Yep..not lying.......SOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW. Someone is very very lucky. Go to the bar now.:darkbeer:


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

i'll tell ya one thing!there is alot of threads on the board tonite with a big goose egg for replies hmmm wonder why tough competition


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

DUDE I should be bowing at your feet you have a goddess there!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

this thread went from 1240 views to over 4000 since my lunch break at work....


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

mdewitt71 said:


> this thread went from 1240 views to over 4000 since my lunch break at work....


Ain't it great..!!:wink:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Komi said:


> What purple bikini?????


Well now you can go into the bar and see it, it is under the Hottest Woman Archer thread. Someone resized it for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

tjandy said:


> Well now you can go into the bar and see it, it is under the Hottest Woman Archer thread. Someone resized it for your viewing pleasure.


dont be so specific...now she will read the post and go there :icon_1_lol::loco:


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

By the number of views, does "AT" stand for _"Angel Talk"_?:wink::zip:

Just kidding!!!

Jim


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Already found it read my last post!!!


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

I just dont know how you guys find the time to shoot, there has to be something else to be doing! :wink:

Form looks pretty good, in some pic's the bow hand is tight, other not. It will come, no doubts!

Good shooting!

>>>---------> Todd


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sorry...

What's the question?

:tongue::drool:


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> A little inconsistent....couple of shots are with the elbow high, a couple with the elbow level.
> 
> Get the tip of your finger of the trigger before the demons set in.
> 
> Have fun.


Yep ! What he said. AND Speedfreak I would advise a ring on that girls finger!Dude you have indeed found an Angel.


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

What bow?:wink:
I proclaim MANLAW, all in favor say aye, and shoot whoever apposes.


----------



## LAHUNTER (Aug 1, 2003)

I am casting my vote now. She will be my next Martin Chick!

Form and grip look better. Keep having fun and practicing. 

Get a ring on that finger! A girl that likes to shoot and takes pride in her "form". That is hard to beat.


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

her draw looks a little bit long and her right elbow needs to come back more but her physical form looks great whish i had a shooting buddy that looked that good i would still be shooting


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

My draw was actually too short, guess cant tell in the picures, and I was having trouble looking thru my peep, but we changed it yesterday and I tried keeping both my eyes open and my 20yrd groups improved, and was much better, thanks everybody for the advice Im working on each thing 1 at a time. Going to a range this weekend, we will get some update pictures there.


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

speedfreak said:


> Yeah we workout as often as we can but in the last 2 months or so we barely make 1 day a week. She is strong but right now I have her pulling a lighter weight than she can handle so the practice sessions will be longer and easier for her and so she don't strain and can concentrate on form.


If you routinely work out then you know shoulder muscles fatigue pretty quickly. Anytime groups start getting bigger and I feel the fatigue I stop shooting. Bad habits usually happen if you press the issue. Also just like working out the muscles need time to recuperate. I rarely shoot more than 3 times a week and usually around 30 arrows.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*I have no influence on the powers that be here......*



Martin Angel said:


> My draw was actually too short, guess cant tell in the picures, and I was having trouble looking thru my peep, but we changed it yesterday and I tried keeping both my eyes open and my 20yrd groups improved, and was much better, thanks everybody for the advice Im working on each thing 1 at a time. Going to a range this weekend, we will get some update pictures there.


But you are definately the next Martin Girl!!! :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Her form looks alot better but don't forget thier is always room for improvement. On the pic after the shot let her know to trust the sling. Sometimes gripping the bow during the shot will throw you off. Good follow through is as important as anything let the bow drop on your wrist after the shot. The fact that she has the same posture on the follow through is good most people don't get that till they have shot for a while.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

This thread sure slowed down after the picture on The Bar was posted. I'm sure everyone is over there waiting for the front views to be posted, as advertised I might mention (hint hint speedfreak). 

Lien2


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Lien2 said:


> This thread sure slowed down after the picture on The Bar was posted. I'm sure everyone is over there waiting for the front views to be posted, as advertised I might mention (hint hint speedfreak).
> 
> Lien2


I'm working on it man, working on it! We didn't have time last night but I think we can tonight. In the meantime I've got one here that I hadn't thought about before, it was a little late giong off and it caught her the instant the arrow was gone and the string is back in place. Maybe ya'll can point out something I haven't seen in her follow through? I know she drops the bow too soon and she still grabs it but don't forget she's only been shooting for 9 days now.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

looks like, to me, that she's pulling her head from how she looks to be leaning back alittle bit. but thats all i could see......

EVERYTHING else look s good!.....

:zip:

speed


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Well, this might be more than Heather wants to deal with right now....but from the position of her release hand/arm, it is evident that she is not using any amount of backtension to set the shot off. Her arm and shoulder has not moved after the shot.

Her form(shooting form) was pretty good last week, and is even better this week.

I would hesitate piling too much on her right from the start, as long as she mantains consistant form, and the results are acceptable. If pushed to learn too many things at one time, it might cease being fun for her.

You don`t want that...............................



And neither do we.:wink:

Seriously.....good job on getting Heather into archery.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> but don't forget she's only been shooting for 9 days now.


Only 9 days?  She must have a really good instructor! :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> I'm working on it man, working on it! We didn't have time last night but I think we can tonight. In the meantime I've got one here that I hadn't thought about before, it was a little late giong off and it caught her the instant the arrow was gone and the string is back in place. Maybe ya'll can point out something I haven't seen in her follow through? I know she drops the bow too soon and she still grabs it but don't forget she's only been shooting for 9 days now.


speedfreak:

You are doing a great job showing your girlfriend the basics.

No rush. Just enjoy shooting. One thing at a time.
Takes time to trust your bow sling.

If you and your girlfriend focus on one thing,
then work on that one thing for the next 30 days.

That practice over 30 days gives your muscles
time to build "muscle memory". That practice allows the new
habit to become automatic, where you can do it the right way
even with your eyes closed.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

speedfreak - You got a nice looking girl who appently is genuinely interested in shooting. Better keep her.

Martin Angel - Don't over pratice. "practice doesn't make perfect....perfect practice makes perfect"

Don't shoot so much you form bad habits, 30 shots or so with all the concentration you have trying to everything right. After that your muscles will remember that perfect form and technique and then you can just concentrate on aiming


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

man i dont get it, why would you want to post pics of your lady on the net like that? no offense just wondering whats up in yo head


----------



## BrowningYukon (Jan 9, 2007)

sits in trees said:


> man i dont get it, why would you want to post pics of your lady on the net like that? no offense just wondering whats up in yo head


:set1_signs009:

Was thinking the same thing. I believe this would be called looking for and wanting and getting *attention*..by the number of thread hits and replies I think Bush would say "mission accoumplished":wink:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Feel like I'm being exploited and you've found my Achille's heel. I'd kill for that kind of form.


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

hows your form today? Did you get toe shoot?..........................:darkbeer:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

hows your form today? Did you get to shoot?..........................:darkbeer:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

BrowningYukon said:


> :set1_signs009:
> 
> Was thinking the same thing. I believe this would be called looking for and wanting and getting *attention*..by the number of thread hits and replies I think Bush would say "mission accoumplished":wink:


The only 'attention' I was looking for was in the first pictures I posted because I was so glad I had her interested in archery enough that she tried it and when she did she really liked it. I wasn't expecting the reaction I got when I put them up. Yeah I know she's hot but I'm sure every guy out there thinks his girl is one of the hottest around, I wasn't expecting everyone else to agree with me in fact I'm sure there are some people out there that are saying "What do they see in her?" I put the others up for an update on form so I don't miss something she's doing wrong and let her start bad habits, it's hot in Ga. in June and believe it or not she shoots in a sports bra about half the time that was not a put on just to post in here. However she claims to have been an ugly duckling in high school and yes she gets a kick out of the attention and the compliments she gets now; so as long as she is enjoying herself, the guys on here keep wanting to see her, and not too many people complain about it yes I'm going to continue showing off the love of my life that I love spending every possible minute with and that (I think) just happens to look like a Playboy Playmate.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> ...as long as she is enjoying herself, the guys on here keep wanting to see her, and not too many people complain about it yes I'm going to continue showing off the love of my life that I love spending every possible minute with and that (I think) just happens to look like a Playboy Playmate.


Atta Boy!:thumb: If you can't have fun shooting your bow and on ArcheryTalk...where can you have fun?


----------



## stl81969 (Aug 6, 2006)

Well said speed freak my wife doesn't/won't shoot but she works out constantly training for ironman triathalons those pictures just get all sweaty lol she is actually away right now doing an adventure race in PA


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Are those real or are those hers?????????? I really have to know cause those are the nicest fingernails I've ever seen.....:wink:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Boojo......nevermind I ain't even going there! OK somebody said something about the best way to judge a woman's form is in Daisy Dukes and a bikini top so I've got some pics of just that but I thought I should put them in the bar so no body over here gets bent out of shape. See ya later I think I need a shot.:cheers:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

boojo35 said:


> Are those real or are those hers?????????? I really have to know cause those are the nicest fingernails I've ever seen.....:wink:


Yeah right....  




Put it away fella's.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Right elbow looks a little high. And she might want to consider putting her right thumb at the back of her neck, at the base of the skull, to help gain a comfortable and consistent anchor.
And speedfreak, how come the only part I see without a ring is the appropriate left finger?


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> Right elbow looks a little high. And she might want to consider putting her right thumb at the back of her neck, at the base of the skull, to help gain a comfortable and consistent anchor.


If you are putting your thumb at the base of your skull your draw is way too long.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> Right elbow looks a little high. And she might want to consider putting her right thumb at the back of her neck, at the base of the skull, to help gain a comfortable and consistent anchor.
> And speedfreak, how come the only part I see without a ring is the appropriate left finger?


I'm planning Sniper but the one I'm looking at costs as much as my truck!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> I'm planning Sniper but the one I'm looking at costs as much as my truck!


Sell the truck!

JP


----------



## BrowningYukon (Jan 9, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> The only 'attention' I was looking for was in the first pictures I posted because I was so glad I had her interested in archery enough that she tried it and when she did she really liked it. I wasn't expecting the reaction I got when I put them up. Yeah I know she's hot but I'm sure every guy out there thinks his girl is one of the hottest around, I wasn't expecting everyone else to agree with me in fact I'm sure there are some people out there that are saying "What do they see in her?" I put the others up for an update on form so I don't miss something she's doing wrong and let her start bad habits, it's hot in Ga. in June and believe it or not she shoots in a sports bra about half the time that was not a put on just to post in here. However she claims to have been an ugly duckling in high school and yes she gets a kick out of the attention and the compliments she gets now; so as long as she is enjoying herself, the guys on here keep wanting to see her, and not too many people complain about it yes I'm going to continue showing off the love of my life that I love spending every possible minute with and that (I think) just happens to look like a Playboy Playmate.


You missed my point buddy! And by the way I wasn't knocking "her look". If you happen to see the little green sign that said "Ditto and pointed up" that was where my comments came from. Only thing I was questioning was the judgement for posting such pictures. Internet is a "evil" tool friend and it can destroy people, specially woman on a public forum. Do what you like bro, you have your 2 cents and I have mine...what makes the world go round.

Congrats are in order for hooking up your love with a sport you both can do togther. Not many couples out there doing that. I myself just married the love of my life and so happens to be my profile picture, expecting in November on our first kid. Just got her into archery as well (2 months ago), were both learning at a rapid clip.

Don't take what I said as "personal" it wasn't meant to be that.:darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

boojo35 said:


> Are those real or are those hers?????????? I really have to know cause those are the nicest fingernails I've ever seen.....:wink:


:lol3: :zip:


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

Whitefeather said:


> Since you said please...:wink:
> 
> JP


i 

love

archery


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Wasn't taking nothing personal Browning and wasn't being defensive or offended, I was just answering your question about what I was thinking. Congradulations on getting your wife shooting, hope ya'll are having as much fun with it as we are. Sorry if I sound a little harsh sometimes but I'm a natural born smart [email protected] and very sarcastic, I'm used to talking to people face to face where they know not to take me seriously.


----------



## BigBuck Man (Feb 23, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> Ok she has had it exactly a week now and has shot every day I know her grip is still too tight but how does the rest look. You know how gf's and wives are; they don't listen to you near as good as they do everyone else so I need you guys to critique and keep her going the right direction.


Her draw looks a little short to me. Her right elbow is too far forward and her shoulder isn't square. I would go a little longer.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

BrowningYukon said:


> You missed my point buddy! And by the way I wasn't knocking "her look". If you happen to see the little green sign that said "Ditto and pointed up" that was where my comments came from. Only thing I was questioning was the judgement for posting such pictures. Internet is a "evil" tool friend and it can destroy people, specially woman on a public forum. Do what you like bro, you have your 2 cents and I have mine...what makes the world go round.
> 
> Congrats are in order for hooking up your love with a sport you both can do togther. Not many couples out there doing that. I myself just married the love of my life and so happens to be my profile picture, expecting in November on our first kid. Just got her into archery as well (2 months ago), were both learning at a rapid clip.
> 
> Don't take what I said as "personal" it wasn't meant to be that.:darkbeer:


Yes, Browning, we're gonna need some pics of her shooting too... preferably in something skimpy...


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

drawlength is too short...


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Something wrong with my computer*

For the life of me I can't see a bow in any of the pics













j/k:wink:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

So what is this place called The Bar? Is that another part of AT or a dif. site all together?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

cagstorm said:


> So what is this place called The Bar? Is that another part of AT or a dif. site all together?


Go into Mutantville...it is the forum directly under this one on the main screen.

Top of the page in Mutantville......is the Mutantville Bar. You must be at least 21 years old to enter.:wink:


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*Yes*

A lot better!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont see much evidence of proper back tension. Her back arm should be in line with the limbs and arrow.

Does she have a sister?


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Campo said:


> I dont see much evidence of proper back tension. Her back arm should be in line with the limbs and arrow.
> 
> Does she have a sister?


She has two, 20 and 16, which one you want? I definitely got the pick of the litter though, I tell her she don't look like her family and I got the best.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

wow 8400 views.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Three days and eight thousand plus posts later...almost bring a tear to my eye bein so concerned about a fellow archer. Archers helping archers. Yep.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

The left hand looks relaxed in the third photo but, in the fourth, it would appear that she grabbed the bow after the shot. But that could be just the timing of the pictures. However, if it isn't maybe she could use a better stablizer...one that keeps the bow vertical/static during he shot. If the bow just sits there during the shot, then one might be less inclined to grab the bow after the shot....'cause its well balanced. Just a thought.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> She has two, 20 and 16, which one you want? I definitely got the pick of the litter though, I tell her she don't look like her family and I got the best.


Might be interested in the 20 the 16 is much to young for me!! Any Pics???


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

nomad11 said:


> The left hand looks relaxed in the third photo but, in the fourth, it would appear that she grabbed the bow after the shot. But that could be just the timing of the pictures. However, if it isn't maybe she could use a better stablizer...one that keeps the bow vertical/static during he shot. If the bow just sits there during the shot, then one might be less inclined to grab the bow after the shot....'cause its well balanced. Just a thought.


I just put a 10 inch Doinker on there Friday I think she's just got to get used to letting it fall a little before holding it. She's still scared it'll fall.


----------



## chambers7867 (May 19, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> I just put a 10 inch Doinker on there Friday I think she's just got to get used to letting it fall a little before holding it. She's still scared it'll fall.


that's what she said!!:zip::wink::darkbeer:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I got a movie camera to take shots of her follow trough; can anybody tell me how I get those on here or put a link so ya'll can see?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedfreak said:


> I got a movie camera to take shots of her follow trough; can anybody tell me how I get those on here or put a link so ya'll can see?


Speed.. I can do it for you, or you can.. by putting the video clip in youtube..then you can link it here. Pm me if you need some help.


----------



## Tomarri (Dec 6, 2005)

nice form! ... she draws her bow nicely too!


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Hey Sticky, I've got the bikini and thong shots done but why is 'The Thread' locked in the Bar?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

speedfreak said:


> Hey Sticky, I've got the bikini and thong shots done but why is 'The Thread' locked in the Bar?


"The Thread" is only open on Fridays. :wink:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> I got a movie camera to take shots of her follow trough; can anybody tell me how I get those on here or put a link so ya'll can see?


Excellent idea, closer to hands on, more estimable the assessment.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedfreak said:


> Hey Sticky, I've got the bikini and thong shots done but why is 'The Thread' locked in the Bar?





bowsmith said:


> "The Thread" is only open on Fridays. :wink:


What he said.... :wink: :sad:

That'll give us something to look forward to this week...  :thumb: :whoo: :lol:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> "The Thread" is only open on Fridays. :wink:


So you can look anytime but only post on Friday?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That is correct.. it is a daily thread.. the Friday thread.. which is probably the only one that really gets any action... :lol: :noidea: :wink:


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

How about a "Photos of Heather" thread?????


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

speedfreak said:


> So you can look anytime but only post on Friday?


I will sign the petition to have the Mods unlock the THREAD for just one or 2 posts :wink: just for this special occasion :wink:


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

I will sign it to!!!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

KEN-813 said:


> I will sign the petition to have the Mods unlock the THREAD for just one or 2 posts :wink: just for this special occasion :wink:


I am accepting bribes

Let's see what do I need?
Oh...I know I need a peep sight for my new S4:banana:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

They may be suitably to put in here; can I send them in a pm and let a moerator tell me? How would I put them in a pm?


----------



## hockeyhead (Jun 24, 2004)

:clap::clap::clap::BangHead: I wish my wife shot a bow!!!!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> They may be suitably to put in here; can I send them in a pm and let a moerator tell me? How would I put them in a pm?


Allow me to make it easy for you.....

[email protected]

I will analyze, and render a decision. Pleasenote though, if it is a tough call, I may have to forward the matierial to the highest bidder, er, I mean another moderator, to assist me in a decision.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedfreak said:


> They may be suitably to put in here; can I send them in a pm and let a moerator tell me? How would I put them in a pm?


Speed.. you can send em to me... you can put them in a pm by selecting the IMG link (the bottom link on each photobucket pic) and pasting it into the pm.

I'll take a look.. if they won't fly here, we'll have a special meeting of the barmods to see about gettin em in The Thread, albeit ahead of schedule... :lol:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

hockeyhead said:


> :clap::clap::clap::BangHead: I wish my wife shot a bow!!!!



Hey, we have EXCELLENT imaginations.:darkbeer:

Just post pictures of your better half, and we can imagine that she has a bow.:tongue::wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Hey, we have EXCELLENT imaginations.:darkbeer:
> 
> Just post pictures of your better half, and we can imagine that she has a bow.:tongue::wink:


Send me the pic, tell me what model bow you want her to be holding and I'll make it happen:thumb:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Good Lord!! I just looked at the views on this thing, do I get some kind of award or somethingif my tread breaks 10,000 views in less than a week? A new Vulcan would be nice.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Doc said:


> Send me the pic, tell me what model bow you want her to be holding and I'll make it happen:thumb:


Could we send a picture of the bow and you put the model holding it?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

speedfreak said:


> Good Lord!! I just looked at the views on this thing, do I get some kind of award or somethingif my tread breaks 10,000 views in less than a week? A new Vulcan would be nice.


 no, but.. you may be helpin with the surge in new member sign ups this week.... :lol: :thumb:


Stanley said:


> Could we send a picture of the bow and you put the model holding it?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Could we send a picture of the bow and you put the model holding it?


I don't work that way:wink:


----------



## mgdm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Two eyes*

Try to teach her to shoot with both eyes open, helps a lot, but takes some time.:tongue:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Speed.. I can do it for you, or you can.. by putting the video clip in youtube..then you can link it here. Pm me if you need some help.


NO!!!!! Please! Anything but youtube! I can't watch it if it's on there! I have to be able to see that video! The thought of not having the opportunity to help out a fellow archer is more than I can bear. Surely you can put it on another video site.....please.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

SneakyTree said:


> NO!!!!! Please! Anything but youtube! I can't watch it if it's on there! I have to be able to see that video! The thought of not having the opportunity to help out a fellow archer is more than I can bear. Surely you can put it on another video site.....please.


Not sure about posting a linked video from Photobucket.. don't know if it'll work?? :noidea: I'll try later and see... :wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Allow me to make it easy for you.....
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I will analyze, and render a decision. Pleasenote though, if it is a tough call, I may have to forward the matierial to the highest bidder, er, I mean another moderator, to assist me in a decision.


What's your Paypal info.?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Not sure about posting a linked video from Photobucket.. don't know if it'll work?? :noidea: I'll try later and see... :wink:


You're the best!


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey speadfreak,

Have you had her do any blank bale shooting? If you get her in front of a blank bale so that she can concentrate on one thing at a time without worrying about missing the target, then you might get her to trust her sling. If she can shoot several times with her hand open and relaxed like that, then she'll be more inclined to do it later when she is shooting at spots. I know blank bale shooting always helps me with any issues I am having.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Not sure about posting a linked video from Photobucket.. don't know if it'll work?? :noidea: I'll try later and see... :wink:



Send it to me if you can't figure anything out. I'll put it up on my site (as long as I can post it publicly):wink:

[email protected]

JP


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Sent the pics to Sticky to see what he says; I really like the one where she posed like the old Martin ad where the girl held the bow behind her back.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> Sent the pics to Sticky to see what he says; I really like the one where she posed like the old Martin ad where the girl held the bow behind her back.


That is definitely a classy photo:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Umm, Yep! The form is as perfect as it gets! Dont see how it could get much better, but if it does you can post a few more pics!:wav:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

The unblurring will be held tomorrow night at 8 p.m. EST...let's try to set a new AT user record of users online:thumb: The current record is 1,583 and that was just recently set (most likely due to this individual needing help on her archery form:archer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc said:


> The unblurring will be held tomorrow night at 8 p.m. EST...let's try to set a new AT user record of users online:thumb: The current record is 1,583 and that was just recently set (most likely due to this individual needing help on her archery form:archer:


COME ON this is killing me I cant wait to see if her form has gotten good enough for deer season yet. after all the advice she has gotten we have to wait to see


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

txcookie said:


> COME ON this is killing me I cant wait to see if her form has gotten good enough for deer season yet. after all the advice she has gotten we have to wait to see


No worries txcookie...the above pic is just her pre-shot stretch:wink: It doesn't need critiqued...trust me on this one:tongue: By the way, congrats on the 200th reply to this thread


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

txcookie said:


> COME ON this is killing me I cant wait to see if her form has gotten good enough for deer season yet. after all the advice she has gotten we have to wait to see


I have seen the unblurred version, and my only suggestion is..........be logged on at 8pm!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Big Country said:


> I have seen the unblurred version, and my only suggestion is..........be logged on at 8pm!!:darkbeer:


I should add, put the kids to bed and send the wife to the store:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Who thinks the 200th reply should get a sneak peak?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

where will it be posted at pleaz not in the bar


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Doc said:


> I should add, put the kids to bed and send the wife to the store:wink:


The sneak preview was sent to me as well, now who wants to start the bidding:tongue:

Minumum bid will of course be at least one dozen raw shafts:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

GSLAM95 said:


> The sneak preview was sent to me as well, now who wants to start the bidding:tongue:
> 
> Minumum bid will of course be at least one dozen raw shafts:wink:


Hello MR. 200th Post right here hook a guy up!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's your sneak peek Cookie...only because I like to hunt in Texas


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Doc said:


> No worries txcookie...the above pic is just her pre-shot stretch:wink: It doesn't need critiqued...trust me on this one:tongue: By the way, congrats on the 200th reply to this thread


Hey, the pre-shot stretch should be taken seriously. That's a good way to pull a muscle if done incorrectly. I'd hate for that to happen.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW 2000 hrs Rodge


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

EST oh crap that means I need to be here at 7PM


----------



## archermike (Nov 24, 2002)

I'll be here also at 7pm central time! 

At least at some point tomorrow I'll have a Great Monday


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> I just put a 10 inch Doinker on there Friday I think she's just got to get used to letting it fall a little before holding it. She's still scared it'll fall.


I would think she would be pleased with a 10 inch Doinker.


----------



## Jeepster360 (Jan 22, 2005)

8:00 pm est. is before I get home from work here on the west coast. 9:00 pm would be better for me...........at least you could send me a view if I miss it. I need to see this "stretching" exercise before elk season!!:wink:

John


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

is there a possible prob with so many people wanting to see the system will crash??? Which thread will it be on????


----------



## ArrowSlinger86 (Apr 30, 2007)

Will it be in this thread or another thread?

O ya, my wife just accused me of looking at archery porno :darkbeer:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that 8 pm thing is messed up.....for those of us who can't be online for such a thing...I'll see ya tomorrow at 8:wink:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

OK 11,000 views and 200 posts; do I get my Slayer now? Just wondering, are any of you going to be in Ga. in August for the ASA shoot? I want to go but I don't know if I can get her to shoot or not.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

speedfreak said:


> OK 11,000 views and 200 posts; do I get my Slayer now? Just wondering, are any of you going to be in Ga. in August for the ASA shoot? I want to go but I don't know if I can get her to shoot or not.


No but will be on Blackbeard and Sapelo this fall. Do you guys ever go over there?


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

monday at 8 pm....hopefully im there

if not someone needs to copy the picture and send it to me in a PM


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> OK 11,000 views and 200 posts; do I get my Slayer now? Just wondering, are any of you going to be in Ga. in August for the ASA shoot? I want to go but I don't know if I can get her to shoot or not.


Seems like she is the one that needs to get the new bow. She is the one doing all the work.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

PAstringking said:


> monday at 8 pm....hopefully im there
> 
> if not someone needs to copy the picture and send it to me in a PM


Ditto for me 2.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

SilentSniper said:


> Seems like she is the one that needs to get the new bow. She is the one doing all the work.


Na I dont need the new bow, I just got mine, Besides he does deserve to get the new bow now, he put off getting his so that I could have mine.


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

$100 says the little tattoo is a peach on the right leg!:wink:


----------



## dwg (May 15, 2007)

That picture can be found on AT at this very moment with a few extras. GOOD LUCK HUNTING.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

where can it be found now


----------



## tuckr (May 31, 2005)

*pic*

How bout a hint where to find it??


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

bevins587 said:


> $100 says the little tattoo is a peach on the right leg!:wink:


sorry bevins, guess again, no peach, nor is it on my leg


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

54 people viewing this thread

The countdown is on....5 hours and 34 minutes until the unveiling.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> 54 people viewing this thread
> 
> The countdown is on....5 hours and 34 minutes until the unveiling.


I think you should give them another teaser...:wink:

I also wonder how many people have subscribed to this thread...


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

dwg said:


> That picture can be found on AT at this very moment with a few extras. GOOD LUCK HUNTING.


Looks like I had better go delete that thread...:bolt: :wink:


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

If I already did not have a Martin I would have one now!!!!


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW, Kinda makes my little sticker peck out!!


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## dwg (May 15, 2007)

Man that didn't last long.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

dwg said:


> Man that didn't last long.


NO DOUBT.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, where did the pirated picture go? Wow the power of the mod's.


----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

Archery is the practice of using a bow to shoot arrows. Archery has historically been used in hunting and combat and has become a precision sport. A person practicing archery is called an archer, and one who is fond of or an expert at archery is sometimes called a toxophilite.

:darkbeer:


----------



## 180class (Aug 25, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> sorry bevins, guess again, no peach, nor is it on my leg



How about cherries on your right inner thigh? :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Well a couple of folks that weren't team players got the lock put on this thread

Sooo....we'll crack it back open at 8 p.m. EST as promised. Be there or be not there:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

40 minutes and counting.............


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

:darkbeer:
Pace yourselves:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Doc said:


> 40 minutes and counting.............


is it time to open the gates Doc?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Doc said:


> :darkbeer:
> Pace yourselves:wink:



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 56 (45 members and 11 guests)


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

the flood gates are open


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

come on we were promised 15 minuets......:wink:


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

You're late...


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 90 (72 members and 18 guests)


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*This might be a record night!*

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 89 (72 members and 17 guests)


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Get a rope we can hang him


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

91


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

It is worth the wait
I want to know where is the tatt???


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

come on


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Go baby GO!


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

nobody likes a tease


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2005)

Wheres the beef?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 89 (72 members and 17 guests)


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 93 (71 members and 22 guests)


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

So, will this thread rate up there in the most page views in the shortest time frame? :chortle:


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

72/22


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

92


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Stop with the lame tease.... get it over with already! I have got to go rub my wife's feet in a few minutes (8 months pregnant) and I need a mental picture! Hurry!

-ZA


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Boo Booooooo


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Doc said:


> :darkbeer:
> Pace yourselves:wink:


If this is it, I'm going back to 3Dshoots.com


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd say it will break about 115.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 93 (71 members and 22 guests)


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 100 (80 members and 20 guests)


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

I cant take the suspense lol :darkbeer:


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Getting tired of waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But I will be right here............


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> So, will this thread rate up there in the most page views in the shortest time frame? :chortle:


It's in the running for biggest tease!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

tick tock


----------



## B.Butch (May 29, 2007)

that is it all i see is a elbow


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

102 users on this thread:banana:
How many online?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> If this is it, I'm going back to 3Dshoots.com


NO - it is a TERRIFIC bikini shot :darkbeer:


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

8:11 (6:11 in my world). Did I miss something??


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> If this is it, I'm going back to 3Dshoots.com


oh there will be more.. Doc was educated by some of the best teases in the AT world.. :becky:


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

pointndog said:


> Getting tired of waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> But I will be right here............


Ditto...wife is going to be home in a minute...hope I don't get busted. :embara:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ur mean to people im glad i already saw the pics


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

AT is starting to move very slow...I wonder why 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 101 (81 members and 20 guests)


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hang tight...I just got some new pics that nobody has seen before also...just taken 10 minutes ago


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Someone Needs To Learn To Tell Time!!!


----------



## CAD (Oct 22, 2004)

This is gay. How old are the mods here?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> ur mean to people im glad i already saw the pics


same here - killer bod!


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

102


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

lets go allready.....you started late and this is really lame


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

I hate liers


----------



## ncbowhntr (Feb 21, 2006)

does she have a my space?


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Most users ever online was 1,613, Today!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Older than you Chad, sit back and relax...:darkbeer:


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2005)

My wife is yelling for me to come upstairs, I dont have time for the games....


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

Doc said:


> 102 users on this thread:banana:
> How many online?


758


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Loosing light*

Come on man, I need to shoot a few more ends and I am loosing light here. :wink:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

117 people clicking the refresh as fast as the can.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

130


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Time's up. My time is valuable.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

CAD said:


> This is gay. How old are the mods here?


Old enough to know that Chad here likes boys...why don't you and Hasslehoff head back to the beach...


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

Broke my guess of 115, and about to break my computer.:wink: 123


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Riverghost said:


> 117 people clicking the refresh as fast as the can.


I'm just happy to not be the only pev here! :embara:

COME ON!


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

7:17


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

No worries...we'll extend the time frame
New pics up next.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

slow it down Doc.. The riot should begin momentarily.. :chortle:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Doc said:


> No worries...we'll extend the time frame
> New pics up next.


:jaw:


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

As Borat would say "Varynice"


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

looking for the tat


----------



## bigameny (Dec 4, 2004)

*Yeah*

Nice hat!!


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

It's definitely a great bow...single cam and very smooth:thumb:
Hot off the press


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

bevins587 said:


> Broke my guess of 115, and about to break my computer.:wink: 123


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 135 (110 members and 25 guests)


----------



## cordwood (Feb 25, 2007)

8... 8.5 at best...overhyped


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Joel C said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 135 (110 members and 25 guests)


140 (114 members 26 guests)


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> It's definitely a great bow...single cam and very smooth:thumb:
> Hot off the press


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Overhyped....NO WAY, JOSE! This is class!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 139 (115 members and 24 guests) 

And how many have subscribed...:chortle:


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> 140 (114 members 26 guests)


hahaha who is this guy..... <*)))><( <-That's his name! Don't worry we won't tell on ya for looking at a beautiful girl....


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

This is just what we need to get us psyched up for opening day........ Right Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

cordwood said:


> 8... 8.5 at best...overhyped



Made YOU look...hook, line and sinker!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

come on doc ur losing viewers here post up fast


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the pics need to be posted that where talked about 10 min ago???? If not posted soon NOT teasers I may do like several people and split!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Tell me where you can find a better hunting bow?:noidea:


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> come on doc ur losing viewers here post up fast


Yeah, it's my lunch break right now....


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

So this is what it takes for you guys to set some kind of online record? Bad Publicity stunt.


----------



## Quickstix (Aug 23, 2006)

*No need*

There's no need to be greedy.....share!


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

your gonna move that logo...right?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry...for some reason:noidea: the images are uploading slow.


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

Rating and user count both dropping.
Better make hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok thats better is there any more cuz i gtg


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Guess we're suppossed to start putting out dollar bills. Now I know she's a Pro, and you guys are pimps.


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

The deleted the links, so now you will all have to wait.:wink:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Allright Doc about time to put this sucker to rest and move it else where...:nod: :wink:


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Let me help you guys out: quality and quantity. Now you can have something to put this in context with. You guys get out much? This should free up AT's server for a couple of weeks....geez

www.metart.com


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

:archer:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

im lost


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

what happened???????????????


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Jersey Jeff said:


> what happened???????????????


The childern got out of line and it got shut down.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

Martin Angel,

Do you know what is going on??????????


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Lastnight it was already said by Doc that he was only going to leave the picture on for a few minutes. And the one he uncovered was the only picture promised. The other was just recently taken and he decited to add it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Martin Angel said:


> Lastnight it was already said by Doc that he was only going to leave the picture on for a few minutes. And the one he uncovered was the only picture promised. The other was just recently taken and he decited to add it.


We even gave them a bonus picture and some people still complain:noidea: Sometimes you just can't win.:wink:


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

I missed the bonus pic any way to see it


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Martin Angel said:


> Lastnight it was already said by Doc that he was only going to leave the picture on for a few minutes. And the one he uncovered was the only picture promised. The other was just recently taken and he decited to add it.


I hope you are not upset by some of the comments sometimes childern don't behave.....I would still like to see some of the others.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Martin Angel said:


> Lastnight it was already said by Doc that he was only going to leave the picture on for a few minutes. And the one he uncovered was the only picture promised. The other was just recently taken and he decited to add it.



Heather, a BIG THANK YOU for you and Speedfreak for being so cool about this. Just as I figured, some members could not help but showing their backside with rude comments.

Keep up the practice, and we will see you at a tournament or on a hunting trip one day!:darkbeer:


----------



## vt_hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

Doc said:


> We even gave them a bonus picture and some people still complain:noidea:
> And what a lovely photo it was:tongue::wink:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Some people would complain if they were hung with a new rope.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Martin Angel said:


> Lastnight it was already said by Doc that he was only going to leave the picture on for a few minutes. And the one he uncovered was the only picture promised. The other was just recently taken and he decited to add it.


Thanks you for the pic, your very beautiful and make a great Martin model! Hope to see you in many adds and comercials in the days to come! :darkbeer:


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

vt_hunter said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > We even gave them a bonus picture and some people still complain:noidea:
> ...


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Some people would complain if they were hung with a new rope.


Yea, but only BEFORE the hanging Stanley.:wink:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks angel for the pics and sorry it got out of control.

oh well


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey guys Ive had a lot of fun. Thanks for all the comments (most of). Ill keep yall updated on my shooting and will be posting more "form" pictures ONLY as we go. Trying to get software to upload video now. We will let you know when we get it done. Thanks again


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

What's with this "Attachments Pending Approval" crap?:sad:

JP


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> Hey guys Ive had a lot of fun. Thanks for all the comments (most of). Ill keep yall updated on my shooting and will be posting more "form" pictures ONLY as we go. *Trying to get software to upload video* now. We will let you know when we get it done. Thanks again


kinda leaves a lot to the imaginations of the raging hormonal imbalanced


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> Hey guys Ive had a lot of fun. Thanks for all the comments (most of). Ill keep yall updated on my shooting and will be posting more "form" pictures ONLY as we go. Trying to get software to upload video now. We will let you know when we get it done. Thanks again


You're well on your way. Keep it up and have fun!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Corona said:


> Thanks you for the pic, your very beautiful and make a great Martin model! Hope to see you in many adds and comercials in the days to come! :darkbeer:


Great response Corona:darkbeer:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Hey Doc, what you gonna do with that close up of the tattoo? Post it in the tat thread or is it too showy?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Note from the Moderation Team... this thread was pulled, and edited to eliminate many unneeded or rude posts. Please refrain from this type of post. This can be a fun thread, and helpful too, if you will all behave. If not, you'll be smacked and it will be closed.. period.... You have all been warned...  :wink:

Carry on... :yo:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> Hey Doc, what you gonna do with that close up of the tattoo? Post it in the tat thread or is it too showy?


Yes I am very carefully and thoroughly examining that picture:darkbeer: I believe this picture will surface this Friday in the Mutantville Bar on *The Thread* as it's not appropriate for the bowhunting section...only because there is no bow in it.:wink:


----------



## Buzzkill (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I was here on time but the tease ran long and I had to bug out before the actual pictures got posted...Surely somebody saved them. Hook a brother up and PM them to me please, I would love to see them.


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*AWWWW I missed out*

I was working hard feeding the homeless at the soup kitchen last night and missed out. After that I went to play games with the children at the local orphanage and tuck them in to bed. Finally I went and delivered much needed medicine to the elderly.

Oh well, at least I feel good inside. I will try to see the next one. Good luck with the shooting!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Buzzkill said:


> Well, I was here on time but the tease ran long and I had to bug out before the actual pictures got posted...Surely somebody saved them. Hook a brother up and PM them to me please, I would love to see them.



Ditto that. I missed it all last night............. 

Lien2


----------



## cordwood (Feb 25, 2007)

Buzzkill said:


> Well, I was here on time but the tease ran long and I had to bug out before the actual pictures got posted...Surely somebody saved them. Hook a brother up and PM them to me please, I would love to see them.


...the tease was the best part

should of youtubed beach babes...10x better


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

*angel*



Buzzkill said:


> Well, I was here on time but the tease ran long and I had to bug out before the actual pictures got posted...Surely somebody saved them. Hook a brother up and PM them to me please, I would love to see them.




me too. im a 9-5er. i was thinking about archery talk on my way to work-honest. also on my way home last evening..


----------



## cbrenn71 (Mar 15, 2007)

nova bowhunter said:


> me too. im a 9-5er. i was thinking about archery talk on my way to work-honest. also on my way home last evening..


ditto - me as well.


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

*are you really suprised????*

what in god's name did you all think was going to happen when photo's like that are shown???? did you really think it was to just her form!!!!!!


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I think she's doing pretty good with her form thank you very much!:wink:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

I had to work alot of evertime the last few days, guess i missed out.  Now i dont have any idea of what you guys are talking about..... Will someone please clue me in.


----------



## nysparticus (Jan 22, 2007)

*If you find out*



chief razor said:


> I had to work alot of evertime the last few days, guess i missed out.  Now i dont have any idea of what you guys are talking about..... Will someone please clue me in.


Please pass along!


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

nysparticus said:


> Please pass along!


IMO you didnt miss much


----------



## B.Butch (May 29, 2007)

I tought it was cool, people can say it wasn't this r that but there ass was hitten that refresh button so fast i prob. is worn off there screen. sheesh give it a break it was well done and got a lot of veiws what they what they wanted so thanks to angel,speed,and doc i enjoyed it and angel u are a good lucking women with a great body if god didn't want anybody to see it he wouldn't have gave it to u and if he has better i bet he kept it up there for his self.

Please remember this forum contains people of all ages.

Thank`s.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

it was a good thread the pics were very nice and i dont no y anyone complained she is a very beautiful lady and she was nice enough to let all u pervs look at these pics and then peolpe complanied wat idiots



martin angel u r very beatiful and thx for posting the pics


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

B.Butch said:


> I tought it was cool, people can say it wasn't this r that but there ass was hitten that refresh button so fast i prob. is worn off there screen. isheesh give it a break it was well done and got a lot of veiws what they what they wanted so thanks to angel,speed,and doc i enjoyed it and angel u are a good lucking women with a great body if god didn't want anybody to see it he wouldn't have gave it to u and if he has better i bet he kept it up there for his self.


:rip:

Removing profanity in quote.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> it was a good thread the pics were very nice and i dont no y anyone complained she is a very beautiful lady and she was nice enough to let all u pervs look at these pics and then peolpe complanied wat idiots
> 
> 
> 
> martin angel u r very beatiful and thx for posting the pics


Thanks, and to everyone else that was a good sport about it. Im going to keep everything archery related from now on. We will keep you posted.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks, and to everyone else that was a good sport about it. Im going to keep everything archery related from now on. We will keep you posted.




Get back to work and quite playing on the computer!!:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm just sorry I didn't print those pictures off before they got removed. I would have loved to put one in my shop. Shows even a beautiful (well built) young girl is capable of shooting a bow.

Angel you are one beautiful girl and with the bow you are even better. Don't let a few comments get you down. 

Keep practicing and good luck hunting this fall.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

oh geeez, you can't tell by that photo anyway.......blah blah blah I am sorry to be like that, but give her a couple weeks, this is going to get old, every week an update. Its too early to tell anyway, because she probably hasn't developed her back muscles anyway. Once she learns to draw with those back muscles, she will be more relaxed and more easily be able to relax that grip. If you really want to help her, get her a book on back tension. And instead of taking pictures, read.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*yeah...*

a book or even a good magazine article. Maybe Playboy Magazine could do an article on back tension? Heck!, with 3 knock-out girlfriends, I bet old Hef knows a thing or two about the subject.:wink::wink:

orlybow


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> oh geeez, you can't tell by that photo anyway.......blah blah blah I am sorry to be like that, but give her a couple weeks, this is going to get old, every week an update. Its too early to tell anyway, because she probably hasn't developed her back muscles anyway. Once she learns to draw with those back muscles, she will be more relaxed and more easily be able to relax that grip. If you really want to help her, get her a book on back tension. And instead of taking pictures, read.


Really? Interesting you should say that; I've found that usually when someone else is trying to tell you how to do something a picture of yourself doing it is the best illistration you can get. I can show her how to do it, she can watch me do it but seeing herself doing it right or wrong makes a big difference. I kept telling her to stand up straight and the response I got was "I am" until I showed her a picture then she says oh. Having them on here helps me because most of these guys have shot better and longer than I have and they see things I don't.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> Really? Interesting you should say that; I've found that usually when someone else is trying to tell you how to do something a picture of yourself doing it is the best illistration you can get. I can show her how to do it, she can watch me do it but seeing herself doing it right or wrong makes a big difference. I kept telling her to stand up straight and the response I got was "I am" until I showed her a picture then she says oh. Having them on here helps me because most of these guys have shot better and longer than I have and they see things I don't.


Speedfreak I couldn't agree more. When something feels off for me, I take pics and video of me shooting. I take about 5 shots and then upload them to my computer and analyze. It's an excellent tool and a great way to discover flaws. I can then keep a record of what I was doing wrong and what the end result problem was...for example hitting left, right, high, low or all over the paper.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Doc said:


> Speedfreak I couldn't agree more. When something feels off for me, I take pics and video of me shooting. I take about 5 shots and then upload them to my computer and analyze. It's an excellent tool and a great way to discover flaws. I can then keep a record of what I was doing wrong and what the end result problem was...for example hitting left, right, high, low or all over the paper.


And if all else fails you can photoshop your way to perfect form


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Hutnicks said:


> And if all else fails you can photoshop your way to perfect form


Hey!! Man don't say stuff like that! Now I'll have perfect form and still not hit my truck at 30 yards.:embara:


----------



## slbeasley (May 26, 2006)

*Correct*



Tim4Trout said:


> I suspect some here haven't yet noticed that she is shooting a bow and arrow.


This is the 101st time I've browsed this site and finally saw that she was holding a bow. Too much for me. . . . I'm outa here . . . for tonight at least.


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

How ludicrously predictable are we creatures. It's little wonder that politicians and corporations that advertise "own" us. Our biological & psychological behavior; imprinted for a million years; is so ingrained, that we can be manipulated into doing just about anything; by anyone willing to admit it ... and use the fact. Put a few photographs of a pretty woman up on an archery forum ... and you get a thousand posts. The whole male/female instinct thing is triggered. We’re just animals ... animals I tell you! LOL :wink:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Pictures especially video is one of the best coaching tools to come along. I coach girls fastpich softball and you can tell them what their doing wrong and sometimes they get it but if you video them and show it to them they will see what you mean. Works great for archery too


----------



## critter_catcher (Jun 26, 2006)

I missed the whole thing..........I hate my job. LOL


----------



## LEADWORKS (Apr 6, 2006)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> oh geeez, you can't tell by that photo anyway.......blah blah blah I am sorry to be like that, but give her a couple weeks, this is going to get old, every week an update. Its too early to tell anyway, because she probably hasn't developed her back muscles anyway. Once she learns to draw with those back muscles, she will be more relaxed and more easily be able to relax that grip. If you really want to help her, get her a book on back tension. And instead of taking pictures, read.


Getting a book on back tension is great advice. Your GF is more likely to believe what she reads rather than listen to her BF. Pics are important though for the same reason, don't stop taking pics.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Man I missed it all.....


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

i really dont think that he cares if she is improveing really.i think he is just showing off his GF:wink:if she was my GF i would have to do the same she is *SMOKING HHHOOOOTTTT:darkbeer:*


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

midevilarcher said:


> i really dont think that he cares if she is improveing really.i think he is just showing off his GF:wink:if she was my GF i would have to do the same she is *SMOKING HHHOOOOTTTT:darkbeer:*


I would have to disagree. She has made significant improvement, so this suggests that they are willing to learn and open to input. I don't think the other pics were so much "showing off", but for fun....and it was fun. We had over 150 people on the thread and only about 3 get unruly...most likely because they were younger bucks and started rutting too much too early and didn't know how to channel properly:wink:


----------



## TXWhackMaster (May 12, 2006)

Doc said:


> ...most likely because they were younger bucks and started rutting too much too early and didn't know how to channel properly:wink:


LOL...I remember my first rut. No control here either.


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

ok,your right but she is still *SMOKING HHOOOTT*


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

*If nothing else...*

The two threads have probably been some awesomely effective advertising for Martin. Have you two been getting letters from them yet? It seems to be a case of overnight celebrity here.


----------



## MXTKTB (Aug 31, 2006)

*Wow!!!!!*

*WOW!!!!!!!!:wink:*
*Speedfreak you ARE a LUCKY man! You got yourself a keeper there! Any woman that loves the outdoors and archery is definately a keeper. Her form is great! Adjust the draw length a little and keep practicing. Good luck to you both.*


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

This thread makes me sad :zip:.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

*still a problem though*

She's doing better with form but I have a question; how do I get my (and her) right elbow down? Some have said to shorten the draw and drop the draw shoulder at the same time but if I shorten my draw my elbow goes up. How do we fix this?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Pretend you are trying to hug your grandmother that is 8 feet tall and 400 lbs...this is the position your shoulder should be in...also open your stance up and this will help with shoulder position. Your shoulder doesn't go into the socket joint straight from the side...slightly front angle.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Doc said:


> Pretend you are trying to hug your grandmother that is 8 feet tall and 400 lbs...this is the position your shoulder should be in...also open your stance up and this will help with shoulder position. Your shoulder doesn't go into the socket joint straight from the side...slightly front angle.


Wow... I've heard it described many ways... but never quite like that  :tongue:


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

Wayne and Heather,
You have both proven that you have a real security in who you are and what you are about... some might even describe it as "real guts and raw courage." No matter what some people have said, it takes REAL courage to do what you have done..... the numbers on this thread say it all. Note how few people have gone the distance like you two! I tip my hat to you both... especially Heather for obvious reasons... I wish you both the very best of luck in the future! Good hunting in Georgia! 

Yes, I miss the "Georgia Attitude"!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Doc said:


> Pretend you are trying to hug your grandmother that is 8 feet tall and 400 lbs...this is the position your shoulder should be in...also open your stance up and this will help with shoulder position. Your shoulder doesn't go into the socket joint straight from the side...slightly front angle.


Please God, do not allow this man to write an _illustrated_ archery manual


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

I hate my job too.. missed the whole ordeal...  

anyone want to PM the photos over to a guy stuck in Iraq?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> She's doing better with form but I have a question; how do I get my (and her) right elbow down? Some have said to shorten the draw and drop the draw shoulder at the same time but if I shorten my draw my elbow goes up. How do we fix this?


speedfreak:

can you post up a current picture of yourself?

I agree with you.
If you think your release side shoulder is too high
(assuming you are a RH shooter),
shortening your draw length setting on the bow will not get
your release side elbow down.

I have some ideas, but I need to see a current photo of you at full draw.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> speedfreak:
> 
> can you post up a current picture of yourself?
> 
> ...


Nuts I don't have a recent picture, we took soome movies yesterday but I don't know how to get them in here. We're going to the pro shop tonight to get her more arrows and a little tuninig done so I'll try to get pics then. Rye for a soldier in Iraq I'll send you all of them, thanks for what your doing for us.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Try using photobucket! 

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267/cookak/?action=view&current=MVI_1067.flv


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I didn't know you could use photobucket for videos, we're heading to the range now. I'll see what I can get done when we get back but I'll definitely have some still shots.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

So speed, how did Angel do?


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

illbowhunter said:


> So speed, how did Angel do?


What? Last night? She did better than the last few days. She was getting some pretty bad groups for a while but I don't know about you guys but the first few days I started I thought "dang this aint that hard" then I got where I couldn't hit the side of a house at 20 yards. I'm sure it's some mental thing it only lasted a week or so with me so I'm hoping she's about over it she had some really good groups last night after I put a new peep in.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> What? Last night? She did better than the last few days. She was getting some pretty bad groups for a while but I don't know about you guys but the first few days I started I thought "dang this aint that hard" then I got where I couldn't hit the side of a house at 20 yards. I'm sure it's some mental thing it only lasted a week or so with me so I'm hoping she's about over it she had some really good groups last night after I put a new peep in.


I do that all the time. Seems like you're happy with a good group, then you try to do better....and that's when it just falls apart. It's normal.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

It is hard to believe that your mind can screw you up that much. Some times I try so hard to concentrate that I shoot worse. Sometimes I do better if I just relax and let her fly. Tell her not to get discouraged. We all have been through it.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I really love how sometimes I get out there, I shoot great at 20, pretty good at 30, horrible at 40, and awesome at 50. I ain't figured that one out yet!


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> I didn't know you could use photobucket for videos, we're heading to the range now. I'll see what I can get done when we get back but I'll definitely have some still shots.


So where are the still shots? She probably outshot you so you deleted them all. :wink:


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> I really love how sometimes I get out there, I shoot great at 20, pretty good at 30, horrible at 40, and awesome at 50. I ain't figured that one out yet!


I did the exact same thing recently. 20 and 30 was great. 40 was terrible. I thought 50 would be worse, but it was just fine. Crazy.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

We wasnt able to take them, the camera battery died. We will be getting some this weekend and have those to put up by sunday night.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Nope I'd like to show you pics where she outshot me (it ain't that hard!) but I pulled the camera out of the bag and it had gotten flipped on somehow and was completely dead. I was't happy. I'll get somemore form pics tonight but they'll be me not her I need new critique.:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

speedfreak said:


> I really love how sometimes I get out there, I shoot great at 20, pretty good at 30, horrible at 40, and awesome at 50. I ain't figured that one out yet!


This has to do with focus and aiming. At 50 yards your are devoting must of your efforts to aiming and allowing the shot sequence to just happen rather than controlling it. I bet at 50 yards you are trying to see where you want the arrow to go moreso on how is my grip? how is my stance? where is my release arm elbow? This is the key...aim, aim, aim and let everything else happen. Look past that pin and stare at the spot you want to hit and then try to stare at the center of that tiny spot and then the center of the center of the spot...it doesn't matter where your pin is floating. As soon as you look at your pin again, that's where the arrow is going to go.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> This has to do with focus and aiming. At 50 yards your are devoting must of your efforts to aiming and allowing the shot sequence to just happen rather than controlling it. I bet at 50 yards you are trying to see where you want the arrow to go moreso on how is my grip? how is my stance? where is my release arm elbow? This is the key...aim, aim, aim and let everything else happen. Look past that pin and stare at the spot you want to hit and then try to stare at the center of that tiny spot and then the center of the center of the spot...it doesn't matter where your pin is floating. As soon as you look at your pin again, that's where the arrow is going to go.


You been reading Bernie's book again haven't ya....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> You been reading Bernie's book again haven't ya....


Twice so far and Larry Wise's also...but you'll get worse before you get better...but then you'll be much better (I hope anyway)


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Doc said:


> Twice so far and Larry Wise's also...but you'll get worse before you get better...but then you'll be much better (I hope anyway)


Blind bailing with the BT for three months straight was the best thing that ever happened to my game...:nod:...ya Bernie and Larry know a thing or two about archery...:thumb:

You read Laney Bashams book yet...:noidea:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Lanny Bashams book is good, so is "Golf is not a game of perfect" by Dr Bob Rotella. Half the time you don't even realize he is talking about golf, and if you shoot 3-D there is a great section about choosing your shot.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

OK where do I find these books? Will a local store order them or is it easier to try online?


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> OK where do I find these books? Will a local store order them or is it easier to try online?


Right here...:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=479843


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> OK where do I find these books? Will a local store order them or is it easier to try online?


Just about any bookstore on the planet will have Rotella's works.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

*???*

But I thought the pros and experts on here could tell me everything I need to know? When I got on this sight I cancelled all my magazine subscriptions and threw away my books!! lol Just kidding thanks for the book ideas, I've though about looking for some but didn't know where to start.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

G33k said:


> Lanny Bashams book is good, so is "Golf is not a game of perfect" by Dr Bob Rotella. Half the time you don't even realize he is talking about golf, and if you shoot 3-D there is a great section about choosing your shot.


I agree it changed my game forever. So did Havey Penick's "Little Red Book"
The principles apply to more than just golf.:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> Really? Interesting you should say that; I've found that usually when someone else is trying to tell you how to do something a picture of yourself doing it is the best illistration you can get. I can show her how to do it, she can watch me do it but seeing herself doing it right or wrong makes a big difference. I kept telling her to stand up straight and the response I got was "I am" until I showed her a picture then she says oh. Having them on here helps me because most of these guys have shot better and longer than I have and they see things I don't.



But you don't have to practice with your shirt off, or tight jeans in the summer time to get tips on form. Just stop hiding behind the fact that you are trying to get tips on your girlfriend's form, and say hey, look at my GF she is beautiful and she can shoot a bow! 

Oh and a tip from me, in the sport's bra pic, she needs to make sure her hips are straight and not tilted!


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> But you don't have to practice with your shirt off, or tight jeans in the summer time to get tips on form. Just stop hiding behind the fact that you are trying to get tips on your girlfriend's form, and say hey, look at my GF she is beautiful and she can shoot a bow!
> 
> Oh and a tip from me, in the sport's bra pic, she needs to make sure her hips are straight and not tilted!


She don't have jeans that ain't tight and both of us were as lightly clothed as possible that day seeing as how it was 97 degrees and all that. If I just wanted to show her off I would have taken them in shorts and a bikini top. We've gone over those picures frequently since then and I'm trying to get the camera hooked up to the computer so we can see the release and follow through in slow motion. Pictures don't really do her justice if I want to show her off we go out dancing somewhere not to the backyard.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

:bs:imp2:


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Huntin'Honey24 said:


> But you don't have to practice with your shirt off, or tight jeans in the summer time to get tips on form. Just stop hiding behind the fact that you are trying to get tips on your girlfriend's form, and say hey, look at my GF she is beautiful and she can shoot a bow!
> 
> Oh and a tip from me, in the sport's bra pic, she needs to make sure her hips are straight and not tilted!





NCBuckNBass said:


> :bs:imp2:




Meow

You two need to share a nice bowl of milk and chill out...............


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Before things get out of hand with any further comments this thread has ran it's course long enough as this is the bowhunting section. 

In the future I would suggest directing any tuning or form issues to the General Archery section as you are likely going to get more of the answers you want in that section.

A big Thank You to everyone who conducted themselves appropriately and in a helpful manner.


----------

